# Posting pictures from IPhone



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2012)

Nickercrombe helps us with this info:

It's super easy to post pics from the iPhone. First you need to get the tortoise forum app. When you reply to a thread, there will be a + sign in a box in the upper right hand corner next to send, hit that and it will bring up options like attach picture, video, and a couple other things. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tartaruga! (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm clicking the + then it goes to 'uploading....' which then turns into upload complete, but when I then click 'send' nothing happens, photo disappears & I can't see it in my comment 
Any advice plz?

Thanks 
R


----------



## alex_freedie (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm having this prob too! Dis you find out how to do it?


----------



## SteveP (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought I would try this too. Here is Flash in his hide. 








SteveP said:


> I thought I would try this too. Here is Flash in his hide.



Hmmm. I guesss that didnt work.



SteveP said:


> I thought I would try this too. Here is Flash in his hide.



Hmmm. I guesss that didnt work.













I guess it made it as an attachment. I was hoping it would go into the body of the message.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tartaruga! said:


> Hi, I'm clicking the + then it goes to 'uploading....' which then turns into upload complete, but when I then click 'send' nothing happens, photo disappears & I can't see it in my comment
> Any advice plz?
> 
> Thanks
> R



When I have this problem I click quote on the post I just did when the pic didn't show up and then I upload it again. That usually works  it may have the same photo twice but hey! It works


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 13, 2012)

I only ever use my phone for this forum. Only time I ever had problems uploading is when my wifi or 3G connection isn't great. Just go out of the app and back in and try again.


----------



## jaydog6644 (Jan 5, 2013)

post them!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Jan 5, 2013)

SteveP said:


> I thought I would try this too. Here is Flash in his hide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Where it says done uploading click it then it will say insert inline and you put yes and it inserts it


----------



## laura2885 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have the same problem....still not figured it out!! I did the insert inline thing and still no luck when I tried it!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 8, 2013)

That is so great!!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 8, 2013)

Testing...


----------



## laura2885 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Zabbi0 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so glad this finally got fixed. For a very long time this did not work for iPhone app. Thanks for fixing.


----------



## Cyprus Lady (May 26, 2013)

I'm testing the upload here. This is my new tortoise!


----------



## Gilber (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 18, 2013)

Im so behind the times. Every get my money I am getting us the IPhone 5's.


----------



## Laura (Jul 18, 2013)

Iphone? ;-)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Gilber:

Those tortoises are absolutely beautiful. What kind are they? I love their eyes.


----------



## Gilber (Jul 18, 2013)

Yucatan box turtle


----------

